# Update: Suns officially sign Dragic



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.elcorreodigital.com/vizc...u/baskonia-cerca-traspasar-base-20080807.html

It is in Spanish but a translation says something like the Suns are trying to get him and "The exit of Dragic de Vitoria is at the moment more close than ever, although all it happens because the two squares reach an economic agreement by the player, whose essential rights are in the power of the Alava club" (a rough translation from a online translator).


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Tau negotiating with the Suns about Goran Dragic*

Sweet. But I'm still not believing it til it happens. 


Paul Coro of azcentral posted about that article. A lot easier to follow...


link



> Despite a new Goran Dragic article that bodes some Suns optimism in today's El Correo (a northern Spain newspaper), there does not seem to be much new to report about him since our update earlier this week.
> 
> Tau Ceramica did acknowledge for the first time in El Correo that there has been interest from the Suns to sign Dragic. There is no big news there. We have known for a while that the Suns would be willing to contribute $500,000, the maximum a NBA team can pay in an international buyout, to get Dragic out of his contract. And since Phoenix's free agency targets fell through, we've known that the Suns are willing to use some of their mid-level exception so they can pay Dragic enough to cover his buyout. That would take a multi-year deal starting at almost $2 million because Dragic's buyout will be more than the $1.55 million that his Tau contract stipulated for next July. He had no buyout in his contract for this summer.
> 
> ...


----------



## ximplicity (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Tau negotiating with the Suns about Goran Dragic*

hmmm...
Dragič is a complicated kid. He started his pro career at a slovenian team called Slovan. Then without Tau paying for him he just signed with Tau, while (or so Slovan claims) still having a valid contract with Slovan. Obviously Slovan didn't like that so they sued Tau. Slovan won and as far as I know Dragič is still player of team Slovan, which could be good because they won't ask for nearly as much money as Tau would. I'm just not sure why the hell do Suns talk to Tau then...

EDIT: actually scratch that - Tau paid €350.000 yesterday to Slovan and now everything's OK


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Tau negotiating with the Suns about Goran Dragic*

http://www.eastvalleytribune.com/story/122829



> Despite more comments from Goran Dragic that he will remain in Europe this season, the Suns still remain confident of their chances to bring their second-round draft pick to Phoenix this year. The team should know for certain by the end of the week.





> But after speaking with intermediaries, the Suns are still convinced Dragic is still looking into working a buyout with Tau — a deal that would cost in excess of the $1.5 million buyout figure already agreed to after this season. They also expect a final decision soon since Tau’s training camp will open in a few weeks.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns and Tau reach buyout agreement; Dragic coming over*

*Dragic headed to Phoenix*



> Suns second-round draft pick Goran Dragic reached a buyout agreement with Spanish club Tau Ceramica and is en route to Phoenix to sign a contract to play for the Suns this season.
> 
> Dragic ended more than seven weeks of negotiations with the Spanish club by signing a buyout agreement Saturday night, his agent, Rade Filipovich, told The Arizona Republic on Sunday. Dragic is on his way to Phoenix with a verbal agreement that he will sign a four-year contract early this week with the Suns, Filipovich said. The deal's fourth year will be a team option.


----------



## Filo.Kid (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Suns and Tau reach buyout agreement; Dragic coming over*

So, how what role does Dragic play on this team? What does he project to become? What are your early expectations of him?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Suns and Tau reach buyout agreement; Dragic coming over*

It looks as though their depth chart will look like this...

PG: Steve Nash...Goran Dragic...D.J. Strawberry
SG: Raja Bell...Leandro Barbosa
SF: Grant Hill...Matt Barnes...Alando Tucker
PF: Amare Stoudemire...Boris Diaw...Louis Amundson
C: Shaquille O'Neal...Robin Lopez

They could certainly still use another veteran big man off the bench, along with a veteran swingman.

If I'm the Suns, I'm making one-year offers to Robert Horry and Fred Jones.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Suns and Tau reach buyout agreement; Dragic coming over*



Damian Necronamous said:


> PG: Steve Nash...Goran Dragic...D.J. Strawberry
> SG: Raja Bell...Leandro Barbosa
> SF: Grant Hill...Matt Barnes...Alando Tucker
> PF: Amare Stoudemire...Boris Diaw...Louis Amundson
> C: Shaquille O'Neal...Robin Lopez


That lineup doesn't look too bad. I'm really happy D'Antoni isn't coach anymore because I think all these guys deserve some playing time.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: Suns and Tau reach buyout agreement; Dragic coming over*

Hopefully Dragic surprises me/us this season, but I doubt very much he will be a factor in his first couple of years. At this stage, i think DJ will be getting more PT. Like most foreign players, he will need to work on his game and understand the NBA game for his first 2-3 seasons probably. By that time, Nash would be a 20mpg player perhaps, and this kid could then blossom. 

But I'm not expecting much, I expect more from DJ actually. Dragic is more of a driving PG and defender type rather than the shooter and passer type? If thats the case, he's practically the reverse of Nash, and they make up for each other's weak spots. Who knows, they could be a good tandem if Dragic is given the chance and learns quickly.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Update: Suns officially sign*



> PHOENIX (AP)—The Phoenix Suns have signed Slovenian point guard Goran Dragic to a multiyear contract and say he will play for the team this season.
> 
> The Suns acquired rights to the quick, sharp-shooting 22-year-old left-hander in a draft-day trade with the San Antonio Spurs. The contract is for three years with a team option for a fourth.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AtO6ltO6Z_khsUrXISot4Ry8vLYF?slug=ap-suns-dragic&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Damn, two years ago there were so many more Suns fans on this board...what happened haha


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Dunno, it's summer break for most of you guys isn't it (in USA). Thing should get live and bubbly the closer we get to the season's start.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Who?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Suns and Tau reach buyout agreement; Dragic coming over*



Damian Necronamous said:


> It looks as though their depth chart will look like this...
> 
> PG: Steve Nash...Goran Dragic...D.J. Strawberry
> SG: Raja Bell...Leandro Barbosa
> ...


That's a pretty solid team... Yea add Horry and you're set.


----------

